# Rally costs at La Manga?



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I am trying to work out costs etc for our winter break for later in the year. Can anyone tell me what the cost is for the CCC rally at La Manga for 30 nights and for 60 nights. The La Manga site themselves charge 11.20 euro for 60+ nights. 

Thanks a lot,

Frank


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

All details are on the C&CC website. You must book in advance to use the Holiday Site.
Gerry


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks Gerry but they are not as far as I can see. The price range given is £7.85 to £13.75 obviously depending on length of time spent on the rally but there is no time given to the price. 

The only thing I can see is a telephone number or if I continue to "book" I have to either log in or continue as a non-member. 

What I really want is how much a member pays so I can decide whether to join.

If anyone knows and doesn't want to make everything public perhaps they could send me a PM.

Frank


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Have you been there before? I only ask because some people love it but others, us included, wouldn't go there again, (1 week was enough). Could I suggest you try before you buy? The sites long term prices won't be that different from the rally price should you find you like it and want to stay.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We are on La Manga at the moment and stay for around 3 months and we have done for the last 8 years but some only stay for a week and never come back. 
To answer your question the rates for this year are £12 for up to 60 nights ,£9.60 for 61 to 90 and £ 9.15 for 91 to 120 nights

Mike


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

It is a bit 'marmite': people seem to either love it or hate it.

We utterly loathe the place, but lots of people like to stay there for weeks/months. Each to their own.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I am with TheNomad on this one. Definatly a marmite place.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

hogan said:


> I am with TheNomad on this one. Definatly a marmite place.


That's true, I was in the site shop today and noticed jars of Marmite on the shelves.

Mike


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi from one Frank to another Frank.
In answer to your question to attend a CCC rally at La Manga.
You have to be a member.
You have to purchase a copy of their winter sun brochure, listing all winter rallies for £10. Which is refundable on booking, plus a free copy is sent the following year. This brochure is usually posted out end of July. (or if you know someone who has a copy you could use that for info)
Costs based on two people on a fully serviced 80square metre pitch are as follows 21Sept 2013-15 April 2014.
1-60 nights £12 per night
61-90 £9.60
91-120 £9.15
121-150 £8.70
151-180 £8.15
over 180 £7.85.
There is an Autumn rally 21 Sept- 5 Jan & winter rally 5 Jan-15 April.
We've attended the autumn rally twice and enjoyed them and all being well, will attend this year. The autumn rally is less busy but fills up through November with regulars coming for the winter rally.
I hope this is of help. If you need further info you can pm me.
Frank


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks to all who have tried to help me especially Mike and Frank, and although I like marmite I also like La Manga, we were there from 15th. December for a month. 

For anyone else trying to do their sums my stay for 30 days cost me 489.60 euros which converts on Mr google to £408.07 or £13.60 a day, so at the price quoted by Mike I will be saving the cost of joining the club if I stop for 30 days and double that if I stop for 61+ days

Frank


----------



## Darloboy (Oct 27, 2010)

And if you book with them and do not purchase a ferry crossing or insurance there is a £25 ' Campsite only booking fee'. 

I didn't need or want to purchase either so was charged the £25. I got better fares on the ferries than they could offer and already had insurance.

This was annoying as I am a member of C&CC. When I queried the charge I was told that the charge was necessary to ensure the ongoing viability of the C&CC Carefree Travel service.


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

we use camping cheques at la manga. they do a deal - 30 nights for 24 cheques which are €15 each which is €360 or £297.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

We went there, in some trepidation, for the Christmas and New Year rally when we were full -timing and wanted to be with people over the festive season. We'd decided we were going to join in everything and make the best of it and really enjoyed it. I wouldn't want to be there any other time though because there isn't enough in the locality for us although a lot of people don't find it a problem.
There is an excellent bar/cafe/restaurant on site where you can get authentic spanish food as well as the usual 'international'cooking which really made it for us.
Would we go again? Yes if we were in that part of the world at Christmas but probably would go on a rally somewhere else along the coast in that case.


----------

